# ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟



## ابـ عمر ـو (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*

معلش يا اخوانا انا اعتبر هذا السؤال غير معقول اصلا وخاصة اذا زدت علية بأن قلت اثبت لى ان هذه النسخة الموجوده الان فى ايديكم قد عرضت على السيد المسيح بنفسه وراجعها حرف حرف
ولكن احببت ان استفيد بخبراتك فى الرد على هذا السؤال حتى ارد على سؤال مثله فى منتدى الحوار الاسلامى
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## esambraveheart (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*

*


ابـ عمر ـو قال:



			اثبت لى ان هذه النسخة الموجوده الان فى ايديكم قد عرضت على السيد المسيح بنفسه وراجعها حرف حرف
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*انت اكيد بتهرج ..*
*التعليم الرسولي ( تعليم الرسل تلاميذ المسيح و هو جزء لا يتجزاء من الكتاب المقدس ) كان محتما الا يبداء الا بعد ان ينتهي المعلم الاصلي ( السيد المسيح ) من تعليمه ..و اشارة  الانتهاء من تعليمه كانت بصعوده الي السموات ..فكيف تطلب ان يراجع هو بنفسه ما تولي تلاميذه تعليمه للناس - نقلا عنه - من بعده؟؟؟*​


----------



## esambraveheart (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*

*و اسالك ..هل فعل موسي هذا مع توراة اليهود و هل فعل محمد هذا مع قران المسلمين ؟؟؟*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*



ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> معلش يا اخوانا انا اعتبر هذا السؤال غير معقول اصلا وخاصة اذا زدت علية بأن قلت اثبت لى ان هذه النسخة الموجوده الان فى ايديكم قد عرضت على السيد المسيح بنفسه وراجعها حرف حرف
> ولكن احببت ان استفيد بخبراتك فى الرد على هذا السؤال حتى ارد على سؤال مثله فى منتدى الحوار الاسلامى
> وشكرا مقدما


 

سؤالك خاطيء عزيزي لعدم بحثك - الانجيل كتب بعد المسيح فكيف تريد ان يراجعه المسيح؟ المبدأ المسيحي للانجيل ليس التنزيل! كما يقال عن القرآن ومراجعة محمد له او لبعض اياته - مبدأنا يعتمد على الوحي الكتابي الذي أنار عقول كتبة الاناجيل الاربعة...


----------



## esambraveheart (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*

*نسيت اقول لك كمان ...*
*نعم تمت مراجعة الكتاب المقدس حرفا حرفا ..من قبل الروح القدس و هو مساوي و معادل لاقنوم الابن يسوع المسيح*​


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*



esambraveheart قال:


> *انت اكيد بتهرج ..*
> *التعليم الرسولي ( تعليم الرسل تلاميذ المسيح و هو جزء لا يتجزاء من الكتاب المقدس ) كان محتما الا يبداء الا بعد ان ينتهي المعلم الاصلي ( السيد المسيح ) من تعليمه ..و اشارة  الانتهاء من تعليمه كانت بصعوده الي السموات ..فكيف تطلب ان يراجع هو بنفسه ما تولي تلاميذه تعليمه للناس - نقلا عنه - من بعده؟؟؟*​


يعنى اروح اقول للراجل بتاعكم انت بتهرج 
ياريت حد ينقله الكلام ده علشان يرد عليه


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*



فادي الكلداني قال:


> سؤالك خاطيء عزيزي لعدم بحثك - الانجيل كتب بعد المسيح فكيف تريد ان يراجعه المسيح؟ المبدأ المسيحي للانجيل ليس التنزيل! كما يقال عن القرآن ومراجعة محمد له او لبعض اياته - مبدأنا يعتمد على الوحي الكتابي الذي أنار عقول كتبة الاناجيل الاربعة...


عرفت مسبقا من المنتدى هذا الكلام 
ولكن لو تابعت هذا الموضوع ورأيت الردود فيه 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=193239
كل الاسئلة التى سؤلت اطلب الاجابة عليها تطبيقا على الانجيل


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*




> يعنى اروح اقول للراجل بتاعكم انت بتهرج


قول له ، وسوف يرد عليك 

*الكتاب المقدس تم كتابته " بعد " المسيح ، وأما كتابك ، فوُجِدَ في عصر رسول الإسلام ، فكيف تطلب نسخة قد رأها السيد المسيح والكتاب المقدس أصلا تمت كتابته بعد صعود رب المجد يسوع المسيح ؟*

*الوحي المسيحي يختلف عن التنزيل الإسلامي ..*


----------



## esambraveheart (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*




ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> يعنى اروح اقول للراجل بتاعكم انت بتهرج
> ياريت حد ينقله الكلام ده علشان يرد عليه


*اخي*
*الفارق رهيب بين سؤالك و سؤاله ..فانت سالت عن " المسيح تحديدا " و لم يتطرق لبالك ان سؤالك كان ينبغي ان يكون  عن  الروح القدس .*
*عندنا الروح القدس يرشدنا بعد صعود المسيح الي السموات و يحفظ وحي الله من التحريف او النقصان..اما انتم فمن عندكم بعد موت محمد ؟؟؟*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*




ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> يعنى اروح اقول للراجل بتاعكم انت بتهرج
> ياريت حد ينقله الكلام ده علشان يرد عليه



حضرتك اللي بتهرج

لان الانجيل غير القران

الانجيل كتب بعد موت وقيامه وصعود المسيح الي السموات

هو عبارة عن بشارة الخلاص (حياه وتعاليم السيد المسيح )

لكن القران عندكم تنزيل في فرق كبير فهمت ولا نقول تاني


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*




> كل الاسئلة التى سؤلت اطلب الاجابة عليها تطبيقا على الانجيل



*الإنجيل لم يتم نقله " في الصدور " فلا وجه للمقارنة ..*


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*



esambraveheart قال:


> *و اسالك ..هل فعل موسي هذا مع توراة اليهود و هل فعل محمد هذا مع قران المسلمين ؟؟؟*​



ياريت تخطف رجلك للموضوع ده 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=193239

وتكتب الكلمتين دول علشان مش مصدقنى هناك يمكن يصدقك انت


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*



Molka Molkan قال:


> *الإنجيل لم يتم نقله " في الصدور " فلا وجه للمقارنة ..*


حبيب قلبى 
شرفت موضوعى المتواضع
ومن قال لك انه نقل فى الصدور وفقط
الم يكتب فى عهد ابى بكر ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*




> ومن قال لك انه نقل فى الصدور وفقط
> الم يكتب فى عهد ابى بكر ؟


*لم اقل انه نقل في الصدور فقط ،،*
*ولكن طلبت منك الأدلة التي من خلالها استطيع المقارنة ، فأنت ليس معك دليل عملي لما كان في الصدور ، وبألطبع ليس معك أيضا دليل مكتوب .. سواء من الجمع الأول ولا الثاني ولا غيرهما ..*


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*



Molka Molkan قال:


> قول له ، وسوف يرد عليك
> 
> *الكتاب المقدس تم كتابته " بعد " المسيح ، وأما كتابك ، فوُجِدَ في عصر رسول الإسلام ، فكيف تطلب نسخة قد رأها السيد المسيح والكتاب المقدس أصلا تمت كتابته بعد صعود رب المجد يسوع المسيح ؟*
> 
> *الوحي المسيحي يختلف عن التنزيل الإسلامي ..*


 
بعد المسيح

سبحان الله تشك فى المكتوب فى عهده ولا تشك فى ما كتب بعده افهمها ازاى دى


----------



## esambraveheart (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*




ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> ياريت تخطف رجلك للموضوع ده
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=193239
> 
> وتكتب الكلمتين دول علشان مش مصدقنى هناك يمكن يصدقك انت


*هل راجع محمد ..او حتي الوحي الالهي المزعوم ..احاديث عائشه التي كانت تثرثر بها بعد موت زوجها صاحب النبوة و الدعوة ؟؟؟*
*هل كانت عائشة نبية و هل كان جبريل يراجع احاديثها التي تضمنها البخارى و مسلم و تعتبرونها انتم قرانا ثانيا ؟؟؟*​


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*



Molka Molkan قال:


> *لم اقل انه نقل في الصدور فقط ،،*
> *ولكن طلبت منك الأدلة التي من خلالها استطيع المقارنة ، فأنت ليس معك دليل عملي لما كان في الصدور ، وبألطبع ليس معك أيضا دليل مكتوب .. سواء من الجمع الأول ولا الثاني ولا غيرهما ..*



سهل جدا نجيب الصدور ونفتحها ونشوف ايه اللى جواها

اتيت لك بالدليل ولم تقبله


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*




> سبحان الله تشك فى المكتوب* فى عهده *ولا تشك فى ما كتب بعده افهمها ازاى دى


*عهد من ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*




> سهل جدا نجيب الصدور ونفتحها ونشوف ايه اللى جواها


موافق ، تفضل ..



> اتيت لك بالدليل ولم تقبله


ما هو ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*

*سأعود بعد قليل ..
*


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*



esambraveheart قال:


> *هل راجع محمد ..او حتي الوحي الالهي المزعوم ..احاديث عائشه التي كانت تثرثر بها بعد موت زوجها صاحب النبوة و الدعوة ؟؟؟*
> *هل كانت عائشة نبية و هل كان جبريل يراجع احاديثها التي تضمنها البخارى و مسلم و تعتبرونها انتم قرانا ثانيا ؟؟؟*​



استاذ عصام لى معتقداتى و لك معتقداتك انا اسألك بدون اسائه لأحد و اطلب منك اذا اردت ان تتحاور ان تسأل ايضا بدون اسائه لأحد


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*

وبعدين هذا المنتدى خاص بالاسئله المسيحيه عاوزين تسألوا عن الاسلام روحوا المنتدى الحوار الاسلامى


----------



## esambraveheart (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*

*خلاصة الموضوع هنا حتي لا نتطرق للاسلاميات :*
*عندنا الروح القدس الاقنوم الثالث المعادل لاقنوم الابن يسوع المسيح ..و هو من يرشد و يعلم و يفتح فم الرسل ليتكلموا و يحرك ايديهم لتدون شهادة الحق بلا زيادة و لا نقصان و لا تحريف.*
*وضحت الصوره ؟؟؟*​


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*



esambraveheart قال:


> *خلاصة الموضوع هنا حتي لا نتطرق للاسلاميات :*
> *عندنا الروح القدس الاقنوم الثالث المعادل لاقنوم الابن يسوع المسيح ..و هو من يرشد و يعلم و يفتح فم الرسل ليتكلموا و يحرك ايديهم لتدون شهادة الحق بلا زيادة و لا نقصان و لا تحريف.*
> *وضحت الصوره ؟؟؟*​


اثبت هذا الكلام بالدليل العملى
وانا هنا لا اسأل الا لإثبات عدم صحة نفس السؤال عن القران


----------



## esambraveheart (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*

*


ابـ عمر ـو قال:



			اثبت هذا الكلام بالدليل العملى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*تقصد الدليل .." الكتابي ".*
*تعبيراتك خاطئه كثيرا و مفاهيمك الاسلاميه تحاول اقحامها في تفسير امور عقيدتنا و هذا هو الخطاء و الخلل بعينه .*
*



			وانا هنا لا اسأل الا لإثبات عدم صحة نفس السؤال عن القران
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**هذا لا يخصنا هنا ..و لا يصح ان تستخدم مواضيع قسم الاسئلة لمناقشة امور عقيدتك*​


----------



## Critic (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*

عليك ان تدرك ان مفهوم الوحى فى المسيحية يختلف عن الاسلام
ولهذا لا يمكنك المقارنة او تطبيق نفس الاجابات هنا وهناك


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*



esambraveheart قال:


> *تقصد الدليل .." الكتابي ".*
> *تعبيراتك خاطئه كثيرا و مفاهيمك الاسلاميه تحاول اقحامها في تفسير امور عقيدتنا و هذا هو الخطاء و الخلل بعينه .*
> 
> *هذا لا يخصنا هنا ..و لا يصح ان تستخدم مواضيع قسم الاسئلة لمناقشة امور عقيدتك*​



استاذ عصام من فضلك راجع هذا الموضوع
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=193239


----------



## esambraveheart (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*


*يا سيدي الفاضل *

*الفارق رهيب *
*الهكم في قرانه تكلم عن عصمته و عن انه " سيحفظ " قرانه من التحريف ..*
*لكنه لم يذكر " كيف " سينفذ هذا ليمنع القيل و القال *
*تاركا بهذا المجال مفتوحا للظنون و للتدخل البشرى - *
*بكل ما قد يشوبه من اوجه القصور الانساني - لحفظ هذا القران . *

*الهنا في الكتاب المقدس تكلم عن حفظ كلامه من الزيادة و النقصان او التحريف *
*لكنه - علي النقيض من الهكم - ذكر صراحة وحدد لنا الكيفية التي معها سينفذ هذا الحفظ *
*و التي معها ايضا تنتفي اي شبهة للتدخل الانساني *
*لانه ترك لنا الروح القدس القادرعلي حفظ كلام الوحي الالهي دونما اي تدخل انساني .*
​​


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*



esambraveheart قال:


> *علي النقيض من الهكم - ذكر صراحة وحدد لنا الكيفية التي معها سينفذ هذا الحفظ و التي معها ايضا تنتفي اي شبهة للتدخل الانساني لانه ترك لنا الروح القدس القادرعلي حفظ كلام الوحي الالهي دونما اي تدخل انساني .*​


 
ترك الروح القدس فين؟
اثبت لى انه نفذ هذا الحفظ عمليا


----------



## esambraveheart (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*



ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> ترك الروح القدس فين؟
> اثبت لى انه نفذ هذا الحفظ عمليا


*عفوا ..انا لا ادخل علي اي رابط لدواع تخصني ..*
*و ان كنت انت تتكاسل عن وضع ادلة الطعن في صحة عقيدتي *
*فانا لن اقوم عنك بما ينبغي ان تفعله انت ..يكفيني ان اقوم بدورى *
*و ارد علي طعونك و طعون اخوانك*​


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*

مبدأ محترم بالفعل وان كان يمكن فهمه بطريقه خاطئه


----------



## fredyyy (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*




ابـ عمر ـو قال:


> وبعدين *هذا المنتدى خاص* بالاسئله المسيحيه
> عاوزين تسألوا عن الاسلام *روحوا المنتدى* الحوار الاسلامى


 
*معك حق ... **فلكل مكان موضوعاته *

*أخي الفاضل عندما نعرف كيف كُتِبَ الكتاب المقدس ومن هم الذين كتبوه ترتاح قلوبنا *

*كيف ُكتِبَ الكتاب *
بطرس الثانية 1 : 21 
لأَنَّهُ لَمْ تَأْتِ نُبُوَّةٌ قَطُّ بِمَشِيئَةِ إِنْسَانٍ، 
بَلْ تَكَلَّمَ أُنَاسُ اللَّهِ الْقِدِّيسُونَ *مَسُوقِينَ* مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 
​*- عارف يعني إيه *

*يعني لم تتدخل مشيئة الانسان في كتابه كلام الله المدوَّن *

*لأن مشيئة الله أقوى من مشيئة الانسان ... لذلك تثبِّت الكلام ... كثبات ودوام قوة الله في فعلها *

*- عارف يعني إيه ... ُأناس الله القديسون 
* 
*يعني بتوع ربنا ... يعني رجَّالة ربنا ... يعني ليس لهم شهوات في العالم *

*قديسين ... يعني بيكرهوا الخطية في الحياة وما بعد الموت *

*لذتهم ليست في ُمتع العالم ولا الجنة ... لهم قداسة داخلية  ُتنير حياتهم الخارجية *

*- وأعظم الكل ... يسكن روح الله القدوس في قلوبهم *

*لذلك يكتبون *
*ما يريده روح الله ... دون زيادة أو نقصان ... في طاعة كاملة لكل حرف يكتبوه من ِقبَل الروح القدس *


*- وبما أن روح الله هو الكاتب *
*لا يستطيع أحد أن يُغيِّر كلمة واحدة ... وإلا ظهر ضعف الله في تغيير الانسان لما كتبه الله *

*وحاشا لله أن يكون ضعيفـًا *

*من الناحية العملية :*
*هذه الكلمة عيَّرت ... وُتغيِّر ... وستغيِّر الخاطي *
*إلى قديس بفاعلية القوة التي للكلمة الممنوحة من الله ُكليَّ القدرة *

*- الخيط الأحمر الذي يبدأ من أول الأسفار إلى آخرها ( دم الذبيحة للغفران ) لم ينقطع *

*أولها الذبيحة التي قُدِمَت من أجل آدم ... حتي ذبيحة المسيح الكاملة *

.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الدليل العملي الذي يمكننا الرجوع إليه للتاكد من ان هذا الانجيل ( انجيل 2011 ) هو نفس الانجيل الذي كان في القرن الأول مثلا ؟*

*الإنجيل هو البشارة بالفداء الإلهى ، بالخلاص ، الذى صنعه ربنا يسوع المسيح على الصليب

وكل المخطوطات ، منذ القرن الأول ، تتحدث عن ذات الشخص ، وعن حياته السامية ، ومعجزاته الباهرة ، وصلبه فداءً عن البشرية ، وقيامته من الأموات ، وصعوده إلى السموات ، وبشارة تلاميذه بذلك فى كل العالم

كل المخطوطات ، منذ القرن الأول وحتى الآن ، تقدم نفس الشخص ونفس البشارة ونفس موضوع الخلاص

أصول البردى او الرقوق غير موجودة ، ولكن المسيح نفسه موجود

المسيح هو الأهم ، وهو يعمل إلى الآن ، يعمل فينا بالمعجزات العظيمة ، ويثبت بنفسه أن كل المكتوب عنه فى الإنجيل هو صحيح

المسيح الحى هو البرهان الأعلى
*


----------

